
Minimalistic yet fully featured fixed-width layout in pure CSS and flexbox - MadRabbit
http://nikolay.rocks/2015-09-12-minimalistic-layout
======
teleclimber
CSS is becoming more powerful and we should learn to use that power. I think
calc() has huge potential, but you have to practice using it to really
understand what it can do for your layouts, and that means putting bootstrap
or whatever framework aside for a moment.

